# wound vac change



## lindacoder (May 25, 2010)

Patient underwent a wound vac change under anesthesia due to pain. Can I charge for "dressing" change under anesthesia?  I am looking at 15852.


----------



## Treetoad (May 25, 2010)

That's what I normally do charge


----------



## lindacoder (May 25, 2010)

thank you


----------

